# Why do women have to be so forward?



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I was approached in the pub last night by a brazen hussey who asked me what my ringtone was.
I said "its light brown just like everyone else's"
jaysas, the girls are so bold these days :roll: 
seamus


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Took me a few moments, but I did eventually work it out.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

See you've sobered up Seamus. Surprised you can remember the conversation. :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

:roll: you get worse :wink:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

motormouth said:


> See you've sobered up Seamus. Surprised you can remember the conversation. :lol:


Just starting to get flashbacks now mate, here's another flashback.

Just found out my wife is having an affair, but by turning to religion I was able to come to terms with it.

I've converted to Islam, and we're stoning the dirty b**** in the morning.
seamus.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

In reality, not such a joke:

Stoning


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the basic difference between throwing a stone and launching a missile?

Sorry to divert seamus, but you gave me a laugh whilst having a cuppa.


Dave p


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

No real difference, except that the missile is likely to kill a lot more people. Do you know some jokes about missile strikes on women and children that would give us a good laugh over our cuppa?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My basic point is, That mankind is the cruelist animal on the planet.

The laugh was at the first joke.
Jokes relating to missiles women and children? Two spring to mind
G Bush and T Blair.

Dave p


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> My basic point is, That mankind is the cruelist animal on the planet.
> 
> The laugh was at the first joke.
> Jokes relating to missiles women and children? Two spring to mind
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder how long it will be until this thread is pulled, OP was V funny, but then it went all awry.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Agree with the sentiments re Blair and Bush but mentioning them in relation to missiles women and children is not a 'joke' in the same sense that the 'joke' about stoning was intended to be.

Phil


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Phil42 said:


> Agree with the sentiments re Blair and Bush but mentioning them in relation to missiles women and children is not a 'joke' in the same sense that the 'joke' about stoning was intended to be.
> 
> Phil


Jeez, lighten up phil, its only a bit of fun.
seamus.


----------

